# Proyecto de Graves Contundentes (Subwoofer con STK4048II)



## Djzard20 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola a todos los del foro de electronica...

Mi intencion es la de armar un Sistema de audio de 5.1 canales Utilizando El Stk4048II como Refuerzo de bajos (Subwoofer). Quiero Ir paso a Paso Haciendo cada etapa. Primero el refuerzo de graves y despues centrarme en los medios y los agudos.

El Transformador Arroja Las siguientes salidas de voltaje AC

Con derivacion Central:

+/- 57 v,  para alimentar el stk 4048II
+/- 22 v,  para los 2 amplificadores estereo Restantes (Aqui necesito ayuda ^.^)

Otras:

14 v, Ventilacion del Amplificador
54 v, ???? (Supongo q para algo me servira )

La pregunta es??

Este STK seria bueno para esto???

Que frecuencias de corte deberia usar con el Subwoofer osea de 30hz a ???? y cual Filtro pasa Bajos (Activo o Pasivo Cual es mejor)me recomiendan tomando en cuenta los voltajes q arroja el transformador.

                                               PD: Pretendo Usar una tarjeta de sonido de 5.1 Canales

Les Agradezco la ayuda y Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2011)

¿Por que el STK?
Ahora ya es un chip Obsoleto, delicado y con muchas posibilidades de adquirir uno falsificado de menores prestaciones que el original. Además, con 8Ohms de carga máxima, se queda corto para un woofer decente (4Ohms).
Busca algo transistorizado. 200W@4Ohms son buenos con ese voltaje que tiene el trafo Aprox. 
Para el filtrado, es casi obligatorio en Activo.

Saludos!


----------



## Djzard20 (Mar 19, 2011)

¿Por que el STK?
 Porque ya tengo casi todos los componentes para montarlo.

En cuanto la carga del STK.

Ya poseo un woofer de 500watts 10plg 8 Ohms para el Stk.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2011)

Well

¿El STK sería bueno para el trabajo? 
Si, Siempre y cuando sea original y se tomen precauciones a la hora de montarlo.

Las frecuencias de corte, deberían andar desde los 25Hz hasta los 80-100Hz. Va al gusto. Activo.

Saludos!


----------



## Djzard20 (Mar 19, 2011)

Encontre uno que va de unos 20-100hz. con PCB incluida.

Ver el archivo adjunto 468
Ver el archivo adjunto 469


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2011)

Montalo con ese integrado, ese STK es ideal para ese trabajo y los bajos son secos y bien definidos.


----------

